# Whats it worth?



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

2007 renegade with 30" backs. It has rims, snorkel, stage 2 cams and 2,000 plus miles!! The guy said the motor has been redone by a professional (Dany Hall).... Needs brakes and seat recovered.http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/a...ent.php?attachmentid=13000&stc=1&d=1357713301


----------



## jeremy7286 (Oct 20, 2009)

Question is why was it rebuilt? What cams did he install and has it been tuned? Kinda of a red flag to me.


----------

